# Water stabilizer pH 5.2



## HaveFun (12/5/19)

Hi,

Did anyone use a water stabilizer for the mash and sparge water?

Its sounds easy only add a tablespoon for 19l and you get pH 5.2 - no need for an expensive pH meter?

https://beerco.com.au/products/5-2-ph-stabilizer?variant=8208532996197

Cheers
Stefan


----------



## GalBrew (12/5/19)

It doesn’t work, don’t bother. There are plenty of historical threads here about why it doesn’t do what it is supposed to.


----------



## HaveFun (12/5/19)

Thanks - i will get myself a pH meter


----------



## pete brews (15/5/19)

use bru n water, it accurately predicts your mash ph
ive used it twice now and it has been spot on


----------

